# factory XM antenna



## upperguy (Feb 2, 2004)

anyone have any pics of what it looks like and where I would be able to get one?


----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: factory XM antenna (upperguy)*









I've been looking evrywhere to purchase one and so far I've only been lucky enough to find a pic from the Chicago auto show...2004 Satelite Blue Beetle.

_Modified by Ampli5d at 7:58 AM 2-13-2005_

_Modified by Ampli5d at 8:03 AM 2-13-2005_









_Modified by Ampli5d at 8:07 AM 2-13-2005_









_Modified by Ampli5d at 2:20 AM 3-21-2005_


_Modified by Ampli5d at 2:21 AM 3-21-2005_


----------



## skicrave (Oct 26, 2001)

There is also one available and in use on Passat's. It looks identical to the OEM Triplex antenna.


----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (skicrave)*

Thanks for the info...at least it's something to look for. Do you know if they will do satellite radio, cell phone and regular radio? They all mention radio, phone and "sat nat" which is basically the same thing.


----------



## skicrave (Oct 26, 2001)

No, the OEM Triplex will not do XM or Sirius, they are a different frequency than the signal used for GPS. 
What I was saying is that the factory sat. radio antenna LOOKS the same as the OEM Euro Triplex, it just doesn't have the same "guts". Go down to the dealership and look at a new Passat, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (skicrave)*

I checked with my dealer to see what they had in their parts list on the 2006 jetta. It does list a telematics antenna as seen in the pics of the 2006 jetta and lists for 339 canadian. My question is...isn't telematics used for onstar systems...dealer doesn't have a clue what I'm talking about...surprise surprise


----------



## vwcoupe (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (Ampli5d)*

I have my xm radio antenna installed in the original fuba antenna position (see below), but would be nice to have one combined antenna instead.


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (vwcoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcoupe* »_I have my xm radio antenna installed in the original fuba antenna position (see below), but would be nice to have one combined antenna instead. 










nice...


----------



## paintedantenna (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (vwk2)*

Smooth install, you can also get XM or Sirius antennas color matched to your VW at http://www.colormatchantenna.com
Just thought it would help you out
Even metallic can be painted now without a difference in signal strength.











_Modified by paintedantenna at 7:20 PM 3-15-2005_


----------



## Zip-Lock (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: factory XM antenna (Ampli5d)*

I would really like to see those pics of the OEM Xm antenna, but they don't work.







Please try again or send them to me via email.


----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: factory XM antenna (Zip-Lock)*

Here you go bud...my previous pic host ,usth've given up on me. The photo is
http://img1.imagevenue.com/img...s.jpg
The part number is 1C0 035 505 and sells for $400 canadian. I'm still trying to find more info on the one on the 2006 jetta.


----------



## Zip-Lock (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: factory XM antenna (Ampli5d)*

Thanks a lot for the picture. Do you know if those antennas support GPS too? I have three antennas on my roof now and I’m trying to consolidate them down into one OEM antenna.


----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: factory XM antenna (Zip-Lock)*

Nope, just am/fm/xm...the dealer did mention that the shark fin type on the new jetta has telematics...that model number is 1K5 035 507E $323.95 canadian but there was none available in North America when I checked about 3 weeks ago. Just do a search for 2006 jetta pics and you'll see it.
If you know of any roof mounted fuba look am/fm/xm combo antenna, please point me in the right direction as I don't like the beetle one...it's too straight up for GTi VR6...thanx


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## Zip-Lock (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: (vwk2)*

Are those pics off the 2005 Jetta?


----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Zip-Lock)*

And if it is...the dealer told me it was a telematics antenna which usually is for onstar or gps. Do you know by for a fact what signals is picks up? I'm desperately looking for an am/fm/xm combination roof mount to replace my factory antenna and this one would look really sharp on my GLX...Thanks


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Zip-Lock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zip-Lock* »_Are those pics off the 2005 Jetta?

yes, and i think its only for AM/FM/XM...


----------



## Zip-Lock (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: (vwk2)*

Just FM/AM/XM might be okay for me. My GPS works pretty well in the back window. The XM antenna really has to be mounted on the exterior of the vehicle for it to work well. I have mine on the trunk lid now, but it would get even better performance (less drop outs) on the roof. I wonder what kind of adapters would be required to make the factory XM antenna work with regular XM tuner? I’m using the XM PCR in my car now.
It would be nice to have an external cell phone antenna too, it would boost my wireless Internet connection speeds. Is this supported only on the Triplex? Maybe on the new mystery new “telematics” antenna?
We need to find exactly what each of these antennas supports. I’ll make a little table when we’re done.


----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Zip-Lock)*

That would be fantastic if we could. Maybe someone in the US could check with their dealer because all the dealer's here in Canada don't have a clue what I'm talking about because XM isn't (so called) available here yet. What type of connections would e a must as well.
Glad to see that I'm not the only one looking cause it's been frustrating holding off putting a new system in my car because of this.
Thanks to all...


----------



## Zip-Lock (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: (Ampli5d)*

I contacted sales at worldimpex.com regarding part number 1K0-035-507-C
The price they gave me was $109.62 USD. I asked for more detail such as exactly what it supports, but they didn’t answer my question in the email and sent the bellow picture – which doesn't really help. I have more research to do...
Here's a link to the picture. http://www.natwilson.com/stuff/tour.jpg 


_Modified by Zip-Lock at 11:37 AM 3-23-2005_


----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Zip-Lock)*

That's a good start buddy..at least the schematic shows that it mounts the same way as the factory whip antenna. Also your model number ends in a "C" while the one my dealer gave me ends in a "E". Probably the same antenna or close to it because mine was for the jetta while your schematic shows the touareg.
There might be hope in sight...hehe


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwk2* »_










So this is a fm/am/xm combo antenna that comes on the new Jettas? If thats what it is, that thing is exactly what ive been looking for. Where the hell can i get it?!?


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (boostinvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostinvwgti* »_
So this is a fm/am/xm combo antenna that comes on the new Jettas? If thats what it is, that thing is exactly what ive been looking for. Where the hell can i get it?!?

yeah... me too...


----------



## anthony01 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwk2)*

Nice. I don't like the looks, but if it does the job it sounds good to me. 
As for getting one, maybe a dealer parts dept., but that would be _really_ expensive. There has to be an aftermarket one somewhere.


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (anthony01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anthony01* »_There has to be an aftermarket one somewhere.

*thats what i want to know...*


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwk2)*

has anyone thought about getting some am/fm/xm antenna from a different car manufacure and using that? you would probably have to use some kind of antenna adapter for the FM but that shouldnt be a problem.


_Modified by boostinvwgti at 8:14 PM 3-30-2005_


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

pretty good idea...


----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (vwk2)*

I was actually looking at the am/fm/xm combination antenna on the Honda Accord Hybrid
















The part number for the base is 39152 SDR A01 Zd ($210.00 US) and the mast 39151 SDR A01 is $23.72 US funds. 
I think it might look ok but it's to find the schematic for the wire harness. If it's cbus, we're outta luck, but if it is a regular motorola am/fm antenna plug and regular xm antenna tuner input (single or double), it would quite possibly be an option.
If anyone has any contacts to find out the wiring, any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## anthony01 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Ampli5d)*

I talked to someone at crutchfield and then a reputable install shop around here. They both said there are no aftermarket combos available. 
No combos debuted at CES this year, so that means it might be a while until one hits the market.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: factory XM antenna (Ampli5d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ampli5d* »_Here you go bud...my previous pic host ,usth've given up on me. The photo is
http://img1.imagevenue.com/img...s.jpg
The part number is 1C0 035 505 and sells for $400 canadian. I'm still trying to find more info on the one on the 2006 jetta.

That part number in ETKA starting in 2002. The NB I have seen with XM have an extra antenna just for it.
The new Jetta has XM. how hard is it for a dealer to find the part? The version of ETKA I have does not have the new Jetta, otherwise I'd post it. Try giving Frank at Esserman International Volkswagen (Miami, FL) a call. He's been able to track down a few hard to find parts for me in the past.


----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: factory XM antenna (joako)*

Here are the pics of the satelite beetle again
















Would probably work perfect but it's pointing almost straight up...would look kinda weird ona golf
Part # 1C0 035 505 $400.40 CAN FUNDS


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: factory XM antenna (Ampli5d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ampli5d* »_Here are the pics of the satelite beetle again
[ximg]http://files.bighosting.net/dc20861.jpg[/img] 
[ximg]http://files.bighosting.net/xi20864.jpg[/img]
Would probably work perfect but it's pointing almost straight up...would look kinda weird ona golf
Part # 1C0 035 505 $400.40 CAN FUNDS

Again, please re-read my last post.
I do not know much about the XM setup in the NB, but as far as I know:
1) XM was an option starting in MY 2004 or 2005
2) XM uses an additional antenna, just as if you purchased an aftermarket XM setup
3) The part number 1C0 035 505 is "roof antenna for vehicles with radio" installed from MY 2002 - 2005
4) I cannot find any information relating to satellite radio in ETKA.


----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: factory XM antenna (joako)*

I did read your last post and I understand what you're saying. Now the numbers that I am posting are directly from the pc screen in the parts dept of my vw dealer stating am/fm/satellite antenna and that there were about half a dozen available in North America(about a month ago) and yes I can order it in...but do I want to w/o confirming?...no. (not yet anyways).
From all the info that I'm getting which is going through almost every make of vehicle is that the roof shark fin type are a sat nav/xm combo, while the am/fm antenna is integrated in the back window. The new jetta with only am/fm is like this and I'm afraid that all evidence points to the vehicles also having the sharf fin still use the integrated glass antenna for am/fm but I hope that I'm wrong cause I've been researching this for months.
Now you were correct in stating that dealers install a factory xm package in their vehicles that include basically an aftermarket antenna, all parts having vw part numbers but remember that this is done post delivery to the dealer. Many makes offer this package and they are mostly all done in the same manner, basically the same job as if you went to a local stereo shop to get it done....however, xm and sirrius are pushing for all vehicles coming to North America be installed with their antennas from the factory, and at one point, they will.
Maybe the new golf will have an am/fm/xm combination roof antenna because on the norm, you don't see integrated antennas in the rear glass on hatchbacks. 
P.S. All the new accords have an integrated glass antenna except the hybrid because of the battery packs behind the rear seat interferes with it. Am still looking for the schematic on these antennas.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

I am using ETKA which is the same software that the dealers use. The part number you posted shows no indication it includes XM radio.
If you could please provide me with the Model, Year, MG (maingroup) and SG (subgroup) that mention satellite radio, I'd love to know.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)




----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (joako)*

Sure, will do. I do remember seeing the screens that you are showing above but I do remember one mentioning "satellite". 
There is an am/fm/xm combination antenna on the satellite blue beetle but apparently, finding the correct model number for it is harder than finding a needle in a haystack 
BTW, where are you accessing this database and is it current. The last time I checked it at the dealer, there wasn't much info and no pic for part 1K5 035 507 E (2006 Jetta telematics antenna). I'm curious if there's any more info now. Would you check it out for me?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

The copy of ETKA I have covers cars up to MY 2005.


----------

